# Funnies!



## cartwheelmac (Jan 3, 2006)

Kid funnies!​by Camie, Allison, Micah and Esther Butler

You can never say "I killed myself yesterday!" and be telling the truth!

Stupid people use lightsabers for backscratchers and lollipops!

You can never trip a cat. They just jump over your foot!

The 3 year old twin drunks a lot She'll say "I drunk some coke yesterday!"

The stupid general demonstrates how to destroy the enemy on himself!




More comin' later!!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Those are too cute!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2006)

heheheh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a good chuckle!


----------

